# POST Code Help (0.3 Initial Superio_early_init Switch)



## J88Jms (Nov 7, 2004)

What does this mean? My Abit A-17 is turning on, beeping about 10 times in a pattern of(long,short), then it shuts off. Any ideas? (I have tested different RAM, Vid card, and checked the processor for any damage)


----------



## RiseandTakeOver (Nov 7, 2004)

check the book it should tell you what the beep pattern means


----------



## Lorand (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't think that the mobo's user manual contains the POST error codes (probably a service manual does).
But it seems that the problem is with the IDE channels. What happens when you turn on the computer with the hdds, cds, floppy unplugged?


----------



## Praetor (Nov 9, 2004)

> (I have tested different RAM, Vid card, and checked the processor for any damage)


You mean "check current ram/VC/cpu in a different mobo" or "check different ram/VC/cpu in current mobo"?


----------

